# Oregon -American Patriots put the Will of the People First



## Mrs. M. (Jan 5, 2016)

Ryan Bundy issued a statement on behalf of fellow American Patriots occupying the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge headquarters this morning. He said that they will peacefully vacate the federal building if the people of the community desire for them to leave. Meeting plans are underway to find out what the citizens of Harney County would like to do.

While Oregon politicians have remained quiet on the home front, many Americans have voiced solidarity with the group after witnessing the federal government using an iron fist against American ranchers on behalf of BLM. God bless the American Patriots that have taken a stand against tyranny. Their bravery, loyalty and willingness to lay down their own lives in order to defend the Constitution of the United States have not gone unnoticed. America has been watching this story very closely.

The occupation began after American Patriots from around the country showed up in Burns, Oregon as a show of support for the Hammond ranchers who became the target of BLM after the Hammond family refused to sell their land to them.

The federal government demanded that Dwight Hammond and his son serve four more years for a crime they never committed (terrorism). Years ago, US District Judge Michael R. Hogan sentenced Dwight Hammond to a reduced sentence of 3 months and his son Steven, to a sentence of 1 year in jail. The US District judge and jury both believed that there was no evidence of malicious intent in the backfires they set to save their property in 2001.

The US District judge's ruling was declared “illegal” and the federal government went forward with charges based on the 1996 terrorism law in order to send the Hammond ranchers back to prison for four more years. If the Hammond family didn't pay the six figure fine they were ordered to pay, they would be forced to sell their land (giving BLM first option to buy it under a former agreement). Americans are outraged over this travesty of justice and feel the federal government has become a tyrannical entity that must be stopped.

Staff Sgt. Maureen Peltier has voiced her support of the American Constitution defenders. She has served as a member of the Washington National Guard since 2000, was deployed to Iraq and shares the same love for America that these brave and patriotic men have demonstrated. She said that she has been watching the patriot movement for some time and believes that there is corruption in many departments of the US Government.

According to the news source who interviewed her she is in the process of medically retiring from the National Guard. We will miss her. I suspect that during the Obama Administration America has lost more valuable military men and women through forced retirement, firing and false charges pressed against them, than under any other Administration in the history of the United States.

I once met a European man who owned companies throughout the world. He told me that America was run by Corporations. At the time I did not understand what he was telling me but he was quite adamant that among those inside the highest echelons of the global corporate world – it was common knowledge. Perhaps he was right after all.

It took the American people almost a century to learn that the Federal Reserve was owned by a private Corporation (foreign). Had it not been for the President of the Federal Reserve stating that fact openly, I would not have believed it. Only after an inquiry, did we learn the truth.

How long will it take before Americans learn the truth about the Federal Bureau of Land Management?

The many branches of BLM offices listed throughout the US appear to be designed after the Federal Reserve blueprint. The ruthlessness which has been used also looks familiar. The absence of respect for wildlife, horses, cattle and land management looks identical to the absence of respect the Federal Reserve has displayed for Americans, our laws and sovereignty as a nation.

Federal? We should ask the government how they reconcile giving foreign Corporations a title that validates that which is illegal according to our Constitution.

It's time for the American people to take America back.
Let the American Patriots lead the way.
______________
News sources & links
Washington National Guard Member Finds Common Ground With Armed Occupiers
The Case for Civil Disobedience in Oregon, by David French, National Review
Bundy: We'll Leave Occupied Buildings If Community Wants Us To
Bundy Ranch


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2016)

Muzzie shoots up a joint and it's work place violence.
Rancher lets a backfire get out of control and it's terrorism.

I don't think I need to say more.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jan 5, 2016)

The United States Government and corruption are one and the same. The United States government is an entity unto itself, answerable to no one except itself. Anyone that believes differently is a damn fool, to say the least. Only the stupid and the mentally challenged would believe that we have a representative government by the people and for the people. What we actually have, is a government by the rich and powerful, for the rich and powerful. Justice in America is nothing more than a cruel joke played against this nation and her citizens.

"Blind Patriotism" is a terrible affliction, and many are afflicted.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 5, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Muzzie shoots up a joint and it's work place violence.
> Rancher lets a backfire get out of control and it's terrorism.
> 
> I don't think I need to say more.


Capturing a federal building and daring police to start a shootout is terrorism.  These people may have a point, but they've ceded that point by engaging in domestic terrorism.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Muzzie shoots up a joint and it's work place violence.
> Rancher lets a backfire get out of control and it's terrorism.
> 
> I don't think I need to say more.


Who has declared the fires terrorism?  Name names.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2016)

Far more Americans despise the action of the few ranchers breaking the law.  Their own church correctly has repudiated their action.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2016)

bodecea said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Muzzie shoots up a joint and it's work place violence.
> ...


From the article:
The US District judge's ruling was declared “illegal” and the federal government went forward with charges based on the 1996 terrorism law in order to send the Hammond ranchers back to prison for four more years.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Far more Americans despise the action of the few ranchers breaking the law.  Their own church has repudiated their action.


Once again jake doesn't miss a chance to take a swipe at Mormonism.
You've got a big problem to dude.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Muzzie shoots up a joint and it's work place violence.
> ...


I haven't seen a shootout or an act of terrorism, so we'll just have to disagree


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2016)

I criticized a few bad so-called Mormons and noted the LDS church did the right thing in repudiating them.

Lying about me and your church does you no credit, tyrone.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 5, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...




Can you understand the difference between a protest and an armed occupation? 

They already get tax subsidized land but they want it for free - at the tax payer's expense. And, taking guns instead of toilet paper means they're willing to kill.

That's domestic terrorism.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2016)

remember when some folks were calling for snipers to take out BLM protesters?  

is there some sort of double standard going on here...?  hmmm


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2016)

the actual "will of the people" fyi is called RULE OF LAW


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 5, 2016)

This is domestic terrorism and they're lucky they got off with only five years. 

...Steven Hammond handed out “Strike Anywhere” matches with instructions that they be lit and dropped on the ground because they were going to “light up the whole country on fire.” ...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2016)

even the staunch federalist understands how delusional these armed thugs are.


_"Bundy isn’t upholding state sovereignty—he’s upholding his own personal conception of state sovereignty."_

The Folly Of The Bundy Ranch Rebellion


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 5, 2016)

From an email -- 

Ammon Bundy told CNN this:

_I want to emphasis that the American people are wondering why they can't seem to get ahead or why everything is costing more and you are getting less, and that is because the federal government is taking and using the land and resources._

Do these wack-a-doodle doos ever think before they speak?

Poor put upon Ammon didn't always hate the gub't. In 2010, he got a $530K loan from the feds.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 5, 2016)

Those who agree with and support these wackadoodles should git their pop guns and load up the pickemup with malomars and TP and git on up there. 

C'mon peeps - put yer money where yer mouth is.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Ryan Bundy issued a statement on behalf of fellow American Patriots occupying the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge headquarters this morning. He said that they will peacefully vacate the federal building if the people of the community desire for them to leave. Meeting plans are underway to find out what the citizens of Harney County would like to do.
> 
> While Oregon politicians have remained quiet on the home front, many Americans have voiced solidarity with the group after witnessing the federal government using an iron fist against American ranchers on behalf of BLM. God bless the American Patriots that have taken a stand against tyranny. Their bravery, loyalty and willingness to lay down their own lives in order to defend the Constitution of the United States have not gone unnoticed. America has been watching this story very closely.
> 
> ...


So far out the last two OP's you have posted on this subject...You have perverted the real reason why this is occurring....
Iron fist?
They were tried and convicted, they have legal remedies to their case...as of yet they have not taken those routes.... So now you claim that playing armed rebellion will help with a supposed tyrannical govt. which if it was would have already rooted the rebellion out with bloodshed...
_*something is rotten in the state of Denmark*._..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 5, 2016)

Brian Levin, an attorney and criminologist, said the overall risk posed by anti-government groups is growing. Levin, who directs the nonpartisan Center for the Study of Hate & Extremism at California State University, said it was a "material change" that the militants in Oregon have moved from "mere rhetoric to action, and from action to forceful action."

"This is a significant milestone because we’re seeing now a coalescence of a grassroots organization, which is responding to events and trying to influence them through show of force," Levin said. "We’re seeing aggressive and criminal conduct to make this point." 

The groups tend to lack central direction, sophisticated organization and recruiting networks. Some aren't groups at all, but loners or partnerships. That can make them less of an overall threat than Salafi jihadist groups like ISIS and al-Shabaab, Levin said. 

Patriot groups "don’t have the organization or hierarchical power that say, ISIS does," Levin said. "Are they terrorists? As a technical matter, yes. But on the same hand, they’re not ISIS, and nor should our response to them" be the same. 

Much like in the 2014 standoff at the Bundy ranch, federal officials in Oregon have thus far declined to take the bait by challenging the militants' "kill and be killed" stance.

Levin, who described himself as third-generation law enforcement, said the "less is more" approach to handling the militants will avoid opportunity for martyrdom or further notoriety. 

"When things go south, the first question is always, 'Why didn’t you wait?'" Levin said. "A court order is still valid, and can be executed at a time and place of the government’s convenience. And no one gets killed. And we haven’t given these extremists fodder for their own recruitment efforts." 

*While a threat exists as long as the militants remain armed, Levin noted federal officials can afford to give the occupants room, since they effectively "put themselves in their own jail" by holing up in a remote and empty building with few snacks.

"Do you want to eat frozen Spam over a half-lit fire in a desolate tundra? Knockyourself out," Levin said. "It’s not like they occupied a resort in Maui.” *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2016)

Valerie said:


> remember when some folks were calling for snipers to take out BLM protesters?
> 
> is there some sort of double standard going on here...?  hmmm


These Oregon folks, even though engaged in criminal activity, are not vicious as the Bundyville Alumanutty Brigade.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 5, 2016)

The facts of the case:

"The jury convicted both of the Hammonds of using fire to destroy federal property for a 2001 arson known as the Hardie-Hammond Fire, located in the Steens Mountain Cooperative Management and Protection Area.  Witnesses at trial, including a relative of the Hammonds, testified the arson occurred shortly after Steven Hammond and his hunting party illegally slaughtered several deer on BLM property.  Jurors were told that Steven Hammond handed out “Strike Anywhere” matches with instructions that they be lit and dropped on the ground because they were going to “light up the whole country on fire.”  One witness testified that he barely escaped the eight to ten foot high flames caused by the arson.  The fire consumed 139 acres of public land and destroyed all evidence of the game violations.  After committing the arson, Steven Hammond called the BLM office in Burns, Oregon and claimed the fire was started on Hammond property to burn off invasive species and had inadvertently burned onto public lands.  Dwight and Steven Hammond told one of their relatives to keep his mouth shut and that nobody needed to know about the fire.

"The jury also convicted Steven Hammond of using fire to destroy federal property regarding a 2006 arson known as the Krumbo Butte Fire located in the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge and Steen Mountain Cooperative Management and Protection Area.  An August lightning storm started numerous fires and a burn ban was in effect while BLM firefighters fought those fires.  Despite the ban, without permission or notification to BLM, Steven Hammond started several “back fires” in an attempt save the ranch’s winter feed.  The fires burned onto public land and were seen by BLM firefighters camped nearby.  The firefighters took steps to ensure their safety and reported the arsons."

Eastern Oregon Ranchers Convicted of Arson Resentenced to Five Years in Prison | USAO-OR | Department of Justice

It's hard to imagine from the evidence presented that they did not face obstruction of justice, witness tampering and other charges as well.  They are clearly hardened criminals, with no regard for law and order.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2016)

Yup, connected facts in context.


----------

